# An interesting article about DE abroad



## drownedgirl (Nov 12, 2006)

http://www.umu.se/kvf/aktuellt/ppf/sbergmann.pdf.

/links


----------



## safarigirl (Feb 23, 2005)

interesting, thanks for posting that link


----------

